# Eric's Motivational Thread



## canuck_newbie (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I figure that part of the point of starting an online journal is to help motivate yourself, so I figured that I would give it a go.

A little bit of background on myself.  I will be 31 in a couple of months.  Five months ago I took out a membership at a local gym, and when I stepped on the scale I weighed 147 lbs.  Skinny is one thing, but at 6 ft., 147 lbs. is emaciated in my book.

So, I had on of the local trainers come up with a routine for me.  The routine was:

Day One - Upper Body (back, chest, bis, tris)
Day Two - Middle Body (lower back and abs)
Day Three - Legs

The routine was 90% machines, with very little free weights.  I have read enough posts on the forum to realize that a routine like this might be a good place to get started, but that it wasn't going to get me where I wanted to go.  So, I have been slowly revamping my routine.  I will post my routine shortly and I welcome comments and constructive criticisms.

On the diet side, I have been slowly trying to bring my diet up to par.  I will also post my diet shortly.  I know that it can still use some work, but I work best by taking 'baby steps' and you will have to take my word for it that it is a revolutionary change from my previous diet of processed lunches and stale coffee.

Five months ago, I was 147 lbs.  Today I am about 165 lbs.  I am satisfied with gains of 15 lbs. in five months; I feel like I have a little bit of a foundation to work with now.   I have no idea what my bf% is, but will try to find out shortly.  

Where do I want to be?  I am aiming for 175-180 lbs. by the end of the year, with less bf% than I have now (whatever that might be).

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

Eric ,
sounds like you are on the right track. 

6 ft 147 lbs .  Ah brings back memories LOL  I was 6 ft and was wrestling in the 128 lb class my junior year in high school. i must of been a stick ! 

Gary


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 23, 2004)

*Routine*

Day 1	Back and Bis	
	Curls (DB)	 4 x 12 
	21s (Barbell) 4 x 21
	Wide-Grip Pull-downs 4 x 12 
	Seated Rows 4 x 12 
	Lower Back Extensions 4 x 12 
	Abs - Crunches 2 x 30
	Abs - Leg Extensions (Parallel Bars) 4 x 20

Day 2       Rest

Day 3       Legs and Shoulders	
	Hack Squat (machine)  4 x 12 
	Seated Hamstring Curl   4 x 12 
	Leg Extensions  4 x 12 
	Standing Calf Raises  4 x 20
	Shoulder Press (DB)	4 x 12 
	Front DB Raises  4 x 12 
	Abs - Crunches  2 x 30
	Abs - Obliques  3 x 20

Day 4       Rest

Day 5       Chest and Tris	
	Bench Press (flat  DB)  3 x 12 
	Bench Press (incline DB)  3 x 12 
                Bench Press (decline DB)  3 x 12
	Pec Flies (machine)	4 x 12 
	Tricep Pushdown	4 x 12 
	Bench Dips	4 x 12 
	Abs - Crunches	2 x 30
	Abs - Knee Raises (Parallel Bars)  4 x 20

Day 6       Rest

(The reps might start at 12, but by the 2nd or 3rd set they go to failure - less than 12)

Beginning of each workout: 15 minutes on excercise bike
End of each workout: 15 minutes on excercise bike
Every night before bed: 2 sets of push-ups


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 23, 2004)

*Diet*

Legend (g. protein - g. fats - g.carbs - calories - mg. sodium - mg. potassium)

Meal One	       bowl cereal (Raisin Bran) (3-1-33-149-197-215)
6 AM               1 cup skin milk (9-0-13-91-0-0)
                       1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
                       1 scoop whey powder (20-2-6-120-0-0)
                       1 cup low-fat yogurt (5-0-11-60-75-0)	
                       multivitamin	

Meal Two	       1 12-grain bagel (11-4-61-319-432-156)
9 AM                Boost or Carnation nutritional shake 
	       (15-5-33-240-250-375)

Meal Three      Large Garden Salad (2-0-6-26-0-0)
12 PM             1 tin tuna (14-0-0-59-235-148)
                       raw veggies (based on 3 carrots)
                       (2-0-24-110-120-870)

Meal Four        1 cup 1% cottage cheese (16-1-5-97-0-0)
3 PM                1/2 can of pears or pineapple (0-0-10-40-0-81)

Meal Five         1 chicken breast (20-1-1-86-328-276)
6:30PM            1/2 can of peas or corn  (2-0-4-22-285-98)

Meal Six           Shake: 1 1/2 scoops whey protein 
9 PM or PWO   (30-3-9-180-0-0)
                        1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
                        1/2 cup strawberries (0-0-6-15-0-0)
                         1 1/2 cups water

Before Bed        1 Tin of sardines (in spring water)
                         (19-8-0-147-235-270)

Total: 170 g. protein, 27 g. fat, 280 g. carbs, 1981 cal., 2157 mg. sodium, 2489 mg. potassium

I am trying to gradually drink more water as well.  I am getting through 1 litre of water during my work day, and perhaps as much again throughout the rest of the day.  From reading other posts, I expect that this is still not enough.  I also suspect, that I am not taking in enough calories yet, but believe me, if I had posted my previous diet for comparison purposes, you would be horrified.


----------



## supertech (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Routine*



> _*Originally posted by canuck_newbie *_
> Day 1	Back and Bis
> Curls (DB)	 4 x 12
> 21s (Barbell) 4 x 21
> ...


I would do back and bi's on seperat days,And would add bent over rows or deadlifts. 





> Day 3       Legs and Shoulders
> Hack Squat (machine)  4 x 12
> Seated Hamstring Curl   4 x 12
> Leg Extensions  4 x 12
> ...


Would add squats or leg press and side lateral raises



> Day 5       Chest and Tris
> Bench Press (flat  DB)  3 x 12
> Bench Press (incline DB)  3 x 12
> Bench Press (decline DB)  3 x 12
> ...


Do chest and tri's on seperate days and I would do close grip bench press.



> (The reps might start at 12, but by the 2nd or 3rd set they go to failure - less than 12)
> 
> Beginning of each workout: 15 minutes on excercise bike
> End of each workout: 15 minutes on excercise bike
> Every night before bed: 2 sets of push-ups


But overall it looks great,Good luck too you


----------



## squanto (Feb 23, 2004)

separating back/bi and chest/tris is really a matter of opinion. i have great results with a chest/tri/shoulder, legs, back/bi split. i would agree with adding squats or leg press if its nessecary, but canucks already doing 4 sets of 4 different leg exercises, id personally see how sore my legs get if i were him. id also replace the front db raises with bent over flys... but this is really all not a big deal, he should do fine with the stuff hes got.


----------



## ghost (Feb 24, 2004)

I a of the same school of thought as supertech. Prefer to do Chest/bis and back/tris. Earky in uy training I use to do it the other way but when I switched so great results that continue to this day. But, hey, everyone is different and we all need to do what works for us .

The only think I recommend is maybe doing 1 less set of each arm exercise and throw in an extra exerise instead. So for bis do 3 sets of what is listed and throw in a preacher curl or cable curl (or whatever other exercise you like) for another 3 sets.

Looking good. Let us know how your progress is going.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Okay, I made the change from Back and Bis to Back and Tris.

I added 4 sets of closed grip bench presses.  I had not done this one before.  I kept my hands about 6 or 8 inches apart, and tried to keep my elbows as close to my body as possible.  It still felt like I was using my pecs more than my tris in lifting, though.  It might just take some getting used to.

Thursday will be Legs and Shoulders.  I could add another leg excercise to the routine, like leg presses, but like squanto said, I already have four leg excercises in there.  I could drop the leg excercies down to 3 sets each.  I'm hoping to keep these workouts down to a little over one hour.

The same goes for adding another back or bi excercise into the mix.  Does anyone have any thoughts on whether 3 sets is sufficient?  4 just seems to be the magic number that I see listed most often.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ghost (Feb 25, 2004)

For big muscles I tend to do 4 sets per exerecise. On tris I do 12-15 sets, 3 exercises for 4 sets or 4 exercises for 3 sets.

On close-grip, try a few more times. If you can't seem to hit your tris try some skullcrushers or other tricep exercise.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 27, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Did my Legs and Shoulders work-out last night.

I weighed in at 166.2 lbs.

Hack Squats  45 lbs. plates

Hack Squats have got to be my most hated excercise, and my legs are probably my weakest link.  I have tried normal squats, and it is like my legs weren't designed to bend like that.  I find Hack Squats a little bit more comfortable, but I am still working on getting down to at least parallel.

Leg Extensions 135 lbs.
Hamstring Curl 165 lbs.
Calf Raises 120 lbs.
Shoulder Press 40 lbs. DBs

This is perhaps only my second or third workout where I have done my shoulder press with DBs, rather than with a machine.  I am finding that half the battle is maintaining good form, and I will have to be careful that I don't sacrifice form in some macho drive to life heavier and heavier weights.

Front DB raises 20 lbs. DBs
Abs - Crunches
Abs - Obliques

I started the workout with 20 minutes on the bike, and have decided to kill my post-workout 15 minutes of cardio.  The workouts were getting too long.

Next stop Chest and Bis.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Feb 28, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Good workout this morning:

Weighed in at 164.8 lbs.

Decline Bench Press, 35 lbs. DB, 3 x 12
Flat Bench Press, 50 lbs. DB, 3 x 12
Incline Bench Press, 40 lbs. DB, 3 x 12
Pec Fly (machine), 75 lbs., 4 x 12

Bicep Curls, 30 lbs. DB, 4 x 12
21s, 40 lbs. BB, 4 x 21

Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts

I could bring the 2 bicep excercises down to 3 sets each and add 3 sets of preacher curls or cable curls, but even with killing my post-workout cardio, six excercises + a little attention to the abs = at least one hour.

Any thoughts on "normal" bicep curls versus hammer curls?

Next stop Back and Tris.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 1, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Another good weekend (Sunday) workout for Back and Bis.

I weighed in at 164.4 lbs.

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 4x12, 105 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x12, 90 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 3x12, 70 lbs.
Close Grip BP, 3x12, 25 lbs. plates
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20

The close grip bench press still felt like it was working the pecs (close inbetween the two breasts), more so than the tris.  It might just take some getting used to though, and as I worked my chest on Saturday, my chest was still probably a bit sensitive.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 1, 2004)

*Oatmeal*

Ran out of Raisin Bran on Saturday and decided to take the opportunity to swith over to plain-old oatmeal, since oatmeal seems to be the breakfast of choice around here.

I tried just stirring my protein powder into the oatmeal and milk.  Disgusting.  It tasted much better this morning with the protein, skim milk and a banana blended together and then poured on top of the oatmeal.

I've edited my macros to show this change to oatmeal.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 1, 2004)

I guess you can't edit old posts.  So here it is again:

Legend (g. protein - g. fats - g.carbs - calories - mg. sodium - mg. potassium)

1 1/2 cups oatmeal (6-3-30-176-0-0)
6 AM 1 cup skin milk (9-0-13-91-0-0)
1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
1 scoop whey powder (20-2-6-120-0-0)
1 cup low-fat yogurt (5-0-11-60-75-0) 
multivitamin 

Meal Two 1 12-grain bagel (11-4-61-319-432-156)
9 AM Boost or Carnation nutritional shake 
(15-5-33-240-250-375)

Meal Three Large Garden Salad (2-0-6-26-0-0)
12 PM 1 tin tuna (14-0-0-59-235-148)
raw veggies (based on 3 carrots)
(2-0-24-110-120-870)

Meal Four 1 cup 1% cottage cheese (16-1-5-97-0-0)
3 PM 1/2 can of pears or pineapple (0-0-10-40-0-81)

Meal Five 1 chicken breast (20-1-1-86-328-276)
6:30PM 1/2 can of peas or corn (2-0-4-22-285-98)

Meal Six Shake: 1 1/2 scoops whey protein 
9 PM or PWO (30-3-9-180-0-0)
1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
1/2 cup strawberries (0-0-6-15-0-0)
1 1/2 cups water

Before Bed 1 Tin of sardines (in spring water)
(19-8-0-147-235-270)

Total: 173 g. protein, 29 g. fat, 277 g. carbs, 1998 cal., 1960 mg. sodium, 2274 mg. potassium


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 3, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Last night I weighed in at 166.2 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates
Leg Extensions, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x12, 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12, 20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches

Hack squats are still my most hated excercise.  I am hoping that as my weights increase on the other leg excercises, that my leg muscles will strengthen and that eventually my squats will come along too.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 4, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Good workout tonight!

I weighed in at 165.5 lbs.

Bench Press (flat) 4x10, 60 lbs. DB
Bench Press (decline) 3x10, 40 lbs. DB
Bench Press (incline) 3x10, 45 lbs. DB
Pec Fly (machine) 4x12, 90 lbs.
Bicep Curls, 4x10, 35 lbs. DB
21s, 4x21, 40 lbs. BB
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Leg Lifts, 3x15

I moved up from 50 - 60 lbs. DB on the flat bench tonight, and it felt great.  I'd like to work on getting my incline and decline up to the same weight now.

Next stop Back and Tris on Saturday


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 6, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weak workout today.

I weighed in at 165 even.

Wide-grip Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 120-105 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x10 (or to failure), 105-90 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, with 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 80 lbs.
Close Grip BP, 4x12, 25 lbs. plates
Tri-cep Dips, 4x12-15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (parallel bars), 4x20

I find that on the weekends I don't eat as healthy as during the week days, and that my workouts tend to be a little off.  The close grip BP still feels a little odd, but I think that I am slowly getting the hang of it.

Next stop Legs and Shoulders


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 10, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 166 lbs. last night.

Man, I took a couple of days off, and in those two days had a few beer and a couple of cheat meals (pizza and chicken wings).  Did I feel gross afterwards, and I could feel that my workout was a little sluggish.

Hack Squats, 4x12-10-8-7, 45 lbs. plates

-Still struggling with squats, and focusing on form.  No rush on increasing weight, until I am comfortable that I am doing them right.

Let Extensions, 4x12-10-10-9, 135 lbs.
Hamstring Culrs, 4x12-10-10-8, 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 4x20, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x11-9-8-6, 50 lbs. DB

-Shoulder press is coming along nicely.  I'd like to keep the reps up around 8 or so.  What do you think?

Front DB raises, 4x12, 20 lbs. DB

-Ready to move up in weight next workout

Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Obliques, 3x20

It won't be until Saturday until my next workout - hectic week - at which point it will be back to Chest and Bis.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 15, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 165 lbs. on Saturday:

Bench Press (flat) 3x10-8-6, 65-60 lbs. DB
Bench Press (decline) 3x10-10-8, 45 lbs. DB
Bench Press (incline) 3x10-8-8, 50 lbs. DB
Pec Fly (machine) 4x12, 90 lbs.
Bicep Curls, 4x12-10-8-8, 35 lbs. DB
21s, 4x21, 50-40 lbs. BB
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Leg Lifts, 3x15


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 15, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 165 lbs. on Sunday:

Wide-grip Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 120-105 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x10 (or to failure), 105-90 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, with 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 90 lbs.
Close Grip BP, 4x12, 25 lbs. plates

I am going to replace the close grip BP with another tricep excercise.  I've given the close grip BP a good try for two or three weeks and it still feels as though I am working my chest rather than my tris.  I just can't seem to get it flowing right.   I'll try them again in a few months

Tri-cep Dips, 4x12-15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (parallel bars), 4x20

Poor week or working out in general.  I am in the midst of moving and have a lot on my plate.  Unfortunately, my workouts and diet have been suffering.  I need to get my routine back in order.

Next step Legs and Shoulders on Tuesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 17, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 167.0 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates
Leg Extensions, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x12, 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 4x20 (or to failure), 150 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x10-8-6-5, 50 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

Looking good!  You hanging in there?


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 17, 2004)

Slow and steady.

I'm making slow gains on some excercises and no gains on others.   Bit of a plateau, perhaps.  Part of this might be due to the "big gains" that  I was experiencing at first as a newbie, and part of this is likely due to my routine and diet being off for the last couple of weeks as I move and my life becomes a little bit chaotic (going through the big D).

Looking forward to chest and bis on Thursday night....


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 19, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Last night I weighed in at 166.2 lbs.

Bench Press (incline) 3x12-8-8, 55 lbs. DB
Bench Press (flat) 3x8-8-6, 60 lbs. DB
Bench Press (decline) 3x8-6-5, 50 lbs. DB
Pec Fly (machine) 4x12, 105-90 lbs.
Bicep Curls, 4x12-10-8-6, 35 lbs. DB
21s, 4x21, 50-40 lbs. BB
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Leg Lifts, 3x20

I'm trying to mix up my bench press by starting with incline one day and flat the other.  By the end of the 9 sets, I am getting pretty weak, and I would like to work up to using 60 lbs. DB on all three excercises, with at least 8 reps, before upping the weights any.

Next stop Back and Tris on Saturday morning


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 22, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 165 lbs. on Saturday:

Wide-grip Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 120 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x12 (or to failure), 105 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, with 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 100-90 lbs.
Skull crushers, 4x12 (or to failure) 50-40 lbs. bar

I dropped close grip BP and added in skull crushers today.  I obviously need to work on my form for the skull crushers, but I could feel that they were working my tris a lot more effectively than my close grip BP.  

Tri-cep Dips, 3x12-15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (parallel bars), 4x20

Aggh, I am coming down with a bad cold.  I had no energy during my workout.  My next workout would be Tuesday night for legs and shoulders, but I will have to see how I am feeling.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 25, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Nasty cold.  I thought that I was on the mend, and ready for a workout last night, but I felt shaky and weak and cut the workout a little short.  Weighed in at 164.2 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x12-10-9-8, 45 lbs. plates
Leg Extensions, 4x12, 135 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x12, 180 lbs.
Calf Raises, 4x12, 150 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x12-9-7-6, 50 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 29, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Weighed in at 165.4 lbs.

Bench Press (flat) 3x10-8-6, 60 lbs. 
DBBench Press (incline) 3x8-7-6, 55 lbs. DB
Bench Press (decline) 3x7-6-5, 55 lbs. DB
Pec Fly (machine) 4x12, 90 lbs.
Bicep Curls, 4x12-10-8-6, 35 lbs. DB
21s, 4x21, 50-40 lbs. BB
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Leg Lifts, 3x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 29, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weighed in at 164.0 lbs on Sunday

Wide-grip Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 120 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x10 (or to failure), 120-105 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, with 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pulldowns, 4x12 (or to failure), 100-90 lbs.
Skullcrushers, 4x12 (or to failure), 40 lbs. bar
Tri-cep Dips, 4x12-15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (parallel bars), 3x20

Next workout probably won't be until Wednesday, when I am back to Legs and Shoulders.  I think that I am getting over this cold finally, but it sure does take a lot out of you!


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 31, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 166.2 lbs. tonight.  Not a bad workout.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates
Hamstring Curls, 4x12-10-8-6, 180 lbs.
Leg Extensions, 4x12-10-8-6, 150 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 150-135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x12 (or to failure), 50 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12, 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques

Back to chest and bis for Friday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Mar 31, 2004)

*Slightly Revised Metrics*

Switched from Prolab's whey protein to GNC's house brand.  The metrics are a little different.

Legend (g. protein - g. fats - g.carbs - calories - mg. sodium - mg. potassium)

Meal One - 6 AM
1 1/2 cups oatmeal (6-3-30-176-0-0)
1 cup skin milk (9-0-13-91-0-0)
1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
1 scoop whey powder (20-0-0-85-0-0)
1 cup low-fat yogurt (5-0-11-60-75-0) 
multivitamin 

Meal Two - 9 or 10 AM
1 12-grain bagel (11-4-61-319-432-156)
Boost or Carnation nutritional shake 
(15-5-33-240-250-375)

Meal Three - 12 PM
Large Garden Salad (2-0-6-26-0-0)
1 tin tuna (14-0-0-59-235-148)
raw veggies (based on 3 carrots)
(2-0-24-110-120-870)

Meal Four - 3:30 PM
1 cup 1% cottage cheese (16-1-5-97-0-0)
1/2 can of pears or pineapple (0-0-10-40-0-81)

Meal Five - 6 PM
1 chicken breast (20-1-1-86-328-276)
1/2 can of peas or corn (2-0-4-22-285-98)

Meal Six - 9 PM or PWO
Shake: 1 1/2 scoops whey protein 
(30-0-0-127-0-0)
1 banana (1-1-29-110-0-0)
1/2 cup strawberries (0-0-6-15-0-0)
1 1/2 cups water

Before Bed 1 Tin of sardines (in spring water)
(19-8-0-147-235-270)

Total: 170 g. protein, 22 g. fat, 265 g. carbs, 1893 cal., 2157 mg. sodium, 2489 mg. potassium


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 3, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Fairly good workout last night.  Ran out of steam big-time towards the end of the routine , but was able to add weight during the 1/2 .  I weighed in at 167.2 lbs.

Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 10-8-6
Flat Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x9-6-5
Decline Bench Press, 55 lbs. DB, 3 x8-7-7
Pec Fly (machine), 90 lbs., 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts

Next stop Back and Tris tomorrow.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 5, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 167.0 lbs. yesterday.  Slow going lately.

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 4x8 (or to failure) 135-120 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x10 (or to failure), 105 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 3x12, 100-90 lbs.
Skull Crushers, 4x12, 40 lbs. BB.
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20

I hope to be back in the gym on Wednesday night for legs and shoulders.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 8, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 166.4 lbs. last night. Not a bad workout.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates
Leg Extensions, 4x12-10-8-6, 150 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x10-8-6-6, 195 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 150-135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x10-7-6-5, 55 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12, 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques

On to chest and bis tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Eric your workouts are looking consistant and great!! 
weights coming down nice and slow too, thats the way to do it! !


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 14, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Did chest and bis on the 10th.  Weighed in at 168.8 lbs.

Flat Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x10-8-6
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 8-6-6
Decline Bench Press, 55 lbs. BB, 3 x 35s

I was having difficulty getting the 'heavier' DBs into position when doing the decline press.  Too many jerky movements were being used, and I could see myself getting hurt, so I switched just the decline over to using the bar, rather than DBs.  Just feels more comfortable.

Pec Fly (machine), 105-90 lbs., 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 30 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 40 lbs. BB, 4x21
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 14, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 168.8 lbs. on Sunday.

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 135-120 lbs., 4x8 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 105 lbs., 4x8-6-8-6
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 100-90 lbs., 4x12
Skull Crushers, 50 lbs. BB., 4x12 
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 14, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 167 even tonight.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates
Leg Extensions, 4x12 (or to failure), 150 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x10-8-6-6, 195 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x8-6-5-5, 55 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12, 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques

Back to Chest and Bis tomorrow night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 15, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in tonight at 167.4 lbs.  I think that I am finally back into my routine, after a rough spell.  And, I'm heading out of town for the weekend, so I'll have to fight to get back into the swing of things again next week. 

Decline Bench Press, 45s BB, 3x10-10-8
Flat Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x8-6-6
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 8-6-5
Pec Fly (machine), 105-90 lbs., 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 30 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Abs: Crunches

I guess that my next workout won't be until Monday night - Back and Tris


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I'm getting behind on posting my workout results.  

On the 19th, I weighed in at 170 lbs.

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 135-105 lbs., 4x10 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120 lbs., 4x10-8-6-6
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 100 lbs, 4x10 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 50 lbs. BB., 4x12  (or to failure)
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

On the 22nd, I weighed in at 169 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x12 (or to failure), 45 lbs. plates  
Leg Extensions, 4x12 (or to failure), 150 lbs.
Hamstring Curls, 4x10-8-6-6, 195 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x6-6-5-4, 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12, 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 169.8 Lbs. on the 24th.

Flat Bench Press, 70-60 lbs. DB, 3 x8 (or to failure)
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 8 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 45s BB, 3x9-8-6
Pec Fly (machine), 105-75 lbs., 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 50-40 lbs. BB, 3x21
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 170.4 Lbs. on Sunday

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 135-105 lbs., 4x10 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120-105 lbs., 4x7 (or to failure)
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 100-90 lbs, 4x10 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 50 lbs. BB., 4x12 (or to failure)
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Apr 29, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Last night weighed in at 170.8 Lbs.  

Hack Squats, 4x8-8-7-6 (or to failure), 55 lbs. plates   
Hamstring Curls, 4x11-8-8-6, 195 lbs.
Leg Extensions, 4x12 (or to failure), 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x6-5-7-7, 60-50 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 11, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

On the 1rst (wow, I'm getting behind on posting these updates!), I weighed in at 171.2 lbs.

Incline Bench Press, 65-60 lbs. DB, 3 x 6 (or to failure)
Flat Bench Press, 65-60 lbs. DB, 3 x6 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 55s BB, 3x8 (or to failure)
Pec Fly (machine), 105 lbs, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 40 lbs. BB, 3x21
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 11, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

I weighed in at 170.0 lbs. on the 4th.

Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 120 lbs., 4x10 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120-105 lbs., 4x7 (or to failure)
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 100 lbs, 4x12 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 60 lbs. BB., 4x10 (or to failure)
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 11, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

On the 6th, I weighed in at 171.8 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x8 (or to failure), 55-45 lbs. plates  
Hamstring Curls, 4x8 (or to failure), 210-195 lbs.
Leg Extensions, 4x12 (or to failure), 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x7 (or to failure), 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 11, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

On Monday night, I weighed in at 168.8 lbs.

Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 10 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 55s BB, 3x8 (or to failure)
Flat Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x6 (or to failure)
Pec Fly (machine), 105-95 lbs., 4 x 10 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 50 lbs. BB, 3x21
Abs: Crunches

Ughh.  I've got to get back into the swing of things here.  Off tomorrow night for back and tris.


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 12, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Tonight, I weighed in at 170.6 lbs.

Tricep Pull-downs, 3x12 (or to failure), 100 lbs.
Skull Crushers, 4x12 (or to failure), 50 lbs. BB.
Tricep Dips 3 x 15
Wide-Grip Pull Downs, 4x12 (or to failure) 120 lbs.
Seated Rows, 4x9 (or to failure), 120 lbs.
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20

Next stop Legs and Shoulders on Friday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 14, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in this evening at 172.0 lbs.

Hack Squats, 4x7 (or to failure), 55-45 lbs. plates 
Hamstring Curls, 4x8 (or to failure), 210-195 lbs.
Leg Extensions, 4x12 (or to failure), 165 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x7 (or to failure), 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques

Chest and Bis for Saturday


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 17, 2004)

*New Gym*

I signed up with a new gym on Saturday.

I have been going to a Gold's gym.  Nothing particularly wrong with the gym itself, except the shitty music on the stereo and the same pile of stale magazines sitting by the bikes for the past year.  But, having moved, Gold's is now a 25 minute drive away, and the thought of having to drive 40+ minutes for a workout was sapping my motivation.

My first impression of the new gym was a good one.  Shitty music on the stereo, an unimpressive collection of magazines by the bikes, but a lot more machines and free weights than the Gold's (no more waiting around?) and it is only a 5 minute drive away.


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 17, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 170.4 lbs. on Sunday.

Flat Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x12 (or to failure)
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 10 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 55s BB, 3x10 (or to failure)
Pec Fly (machine), 105 lbs, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 50 lbs. BB, 3x21, to failure on last set
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts

Next step will be Wednesday night for Back and Tris.


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 22, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weighed in at 170 even on the 19th.

Pull Downs, 120 lbs., 4x12 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120-105 lbs., 4x8 (or to failure)
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 90 lbs, 4x12 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 55 lbs. BB., 4x10 (or to failure)

At the new gym all the benches are bolted to the floor!  Nice and tidy, but a little hard to do tricep dips, without having a couple of benches to drag together.  There must be a chair or bench to use around somewhere.  Hmmm.

Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 22, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

Today I weighed in at 169.0 lbs. 

Hack Squats, 4x8 (or to failure), 55 lbs. plates  

This was my first day at the new gym doing legs.  The hack squats went a lot easier.  Either the movement is slicker on this hack squat machine or the carriage itself is lighter.  

Hamstring Curls, 4x6 (or to failure), 210-195 lbs.
Leg Extensions, 4x10 (or to failure), 10

Crappy old leg extension machines.  I am assuming that 10 would be 10x15 lbs?  I hope that it isn't 10x10 lbs, because that would be a lot less than the 165 lbs. that I have been doing lately.

Calf Raises, 3x12, 135 lbs.
Shoulder Press, 4x7 (or to failure), 60-55 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques

Back to chest and bis tomorrow.


----------



## canuck_newbie (May 24, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

Weighed in at 171.0 lbs. on Sunday.

Decline Bench Press, 55s BB, 3x7 (or to failure)   
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 9 (or to failure)
Flat Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x7 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 11 (or to failure)
Pec Fly (machine), 120 lbs, 4 x 9 (or to failure) 
Abs: Crunches

Ran out time and had to cut my bis and abs short.  Next stop, Back and Tris on Wednesday night.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 3, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weighed in at 170.5 on the 26th.

Pull Downs, 135-120 lbs., 4x8 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 135-120 lbs., 4x5 (or to failure)
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 100 lbs, 4x12 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 50 lbs. BB., 4x10 (or to failure)
Tri-Dips, 3x15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 4x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 3, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 171.5 lbs. on the 31st.

Hack Squats, 4x7 (or to failure), 65 lbs. plates  
Leg Extensions, 4x9 (or to failure), 11
Hamstring Curls, 4x6 (or to failure), 210-195 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 155 lbs. 
Shoulder Press, 4x7 (or to failure), 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 3, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 172 lbs. last night

Flat Bench Press, 70 lbs. DB, 3 x7 (or to failure) 
Decline Bench Press, 60 lbs. plates, 3x7 (or to failure) 
Incline Bench Press, 60 lbs. DB, 3 x 7 (or to failure)
Pec Fly (machine), 120 lbs, 4 x 10 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
21s, 45 lbs. BB, 3x21, to failure on last set
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts

Out of town this weekend, so won't get back into the gym until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

On the 7th, I weighed in at 170.5 lbs.

Pull Downs, 135, 4x10 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120-105 lbs., 4x6 (or to failure)
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 90 lbs, 4x10 (or to failure)
Skull Crushers, 55 lbs. BB., 4x12 (or to failure)
Tri-Dips, 3x15
Abs: Crunches, 2x30
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 3x20


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 172.7 lbs. on the 9th

Hack Squats, 4x8 (or to failure), 70 lbs. plates  
Leg Extensions, 4x8 (or to failure), 10
Hamstring Curls, 4x6 (or to failure), 210-195 lbs.
Calf Raises, 3x12, 155 lbs. 
Shoulder Press, 4x6 (or to failure), 60-55 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 174 lbs. on the 11th.

Decline Bench Press, 70 lbs. plates, 3x5 (or to failure) 
Incline Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x8 (or to failure)
Flat Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x7 (or to failure) 
Pec Fly (machine), 120 lbs, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 4 x 11 (or to failure)
Ran out of steam, no 21s.
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weighed in at 174.2 yesterday afternoon

Pull Downs, 135 lbs., 4x12 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120 lbs., 4x8 (or to failure) 
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 110 lbs, 4x10 (or to failure)  
Skull Crushers, 55 lbs. BB., 4x10 (or to failure)
Tri-Dips, 3x15
Abs: Crunches, 2x35
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 3x25


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 16, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 171.5 lbs. on Tuesday night.

Shoulder Press, 4x7 (or to failure), 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x12 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Hack Squats, 4x9 (or to failure), 70 lbs. plates  
Abs: Obliques
Hamstring Curls, 4x6 (or to failure), 195-180 lbs. 
Calf Raises, 3x12, 175-155 lbs.  
Leg Extensions, 4x10 (or to failure), 10

Getting ready to do a major switchero on my workout, as I think that I've started to plateau.  I also need to pay more attention to my diet, as I've gotten sloppy lately.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 18, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 173.1 lbs. on the 17th.

Flat Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x9 (or to failure) 
Incline Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x8 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 65 lbs. plates, 3x6 (or to failure) 
Pec Fly (machine), 120-105 lbs, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 35 lbs. DB, 2 x 12
21s, 55-50 lbs. BB, 4x21  
Abs: Crunches


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 24, 2004)

*Back and Tris*

Weighed in at 172.9 on the 21st.

Pull Downs, 130-120 lbs., 4x10 (or to failure) 
Seated Rows, 120-105 lbs., 4x8 (or to failure) 
L. Back Extensions, 4x12, w/ 35 lbs. plate
Tricep Pull-downs, 9, 4x8 (or to failure)  
- different machine - felt a lot different
Skull Crushers, 60 lbs. BB., 4x8 (or to failure) 
Tri-Dips, 3x15
Abs: Crunches, 2x35
Abs: Knee Lifts (Parallel Bars), 3x25

On to legs and shoulders tonight.


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 26, 2004)

*Legs and Shoulders*

I weighed in at 174.4 lbs. 
Leg Extensions, 4x10 (or to failure), 10
Hack Squats, 4x8 (or to failure), 70 lbs. plates 
Hamstring Curls, 4x9 (or to failure), 195 lbs. 
Calf Raises, 3x12, 175 lbs.  
Shoulder Press, 4x8 (or to failure), 60 lbs. DBs
Front Shoulder Raises, 4x11 (or to failure), 25-20 lbs. DBs
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Obliques


----------



## canuck_newbie (Jun 26, 2004)

*Chest and Bis*

I weighed in at 172.1 lbs. this afternoon.

Flat Bench Press, 70 lbs. DB, 3 x7 (or to failure)
Incline Bench Press, 65 lbs. DB, 3 x6 (or to failure)
Decline Bench Press, 70 lbs. plates, 3x6 (or to failure) 
Pec Fly (machine), 135-120 lbs, 4 x 12 (or to failure)
Bicep Curls, 40-35 lbs. DB, 4 x 11 (or to failure) 
21s, 50-45 lbs. BB, 4x21  
Abs: Crunches
Abs: Leg Lifts
This will be the last entry in this thread.  I'm shaking up my routine with my next trip to the gym, and I figure I might as well start a new thread for that.  Next stop creatine + a P/RR routine.


----------

